# Anabolic-Matrix Rx Reviews



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2004)

*Anabolic-Matrix Rx™ * 


*Customer Testimonials:* 


_"I have been using 3 caps of Anabolic-Matrix daily and I get 'morning wood' every day, and did not before using this product. I can conclude that my testosterone levels have increased dramatically." _ 
*- Jake, UT * 


_"The product has been exceptional in the four days of usage. In the past, I could go two - three days without sex . . . didn't seem too interested. Now, I'm having sex like three times daily. Morning woods . . . occasional unintentional woods are happening all of the time. I've tried other ph's and even roids in the past, but I've never gotten the sex drive like I've gotten from your product. I want to personally thank you! I finally feel like a human again. When I start training on Monday, I hope to see some results (muscle growth) henceforth." _ 
*- Tory Robinson, GA * 


_"I have been using this during a heavy s1+ cycle. It has helped my testicles to not shrink as much as they normally do.........which is no small accomplishment because mine always shrink way down during a cycle. Also, it has really helped me sleep a lot better. I reccomend it." _ 
*- Michael Van Kirk, AZ * 


_"I have taken this product for a good 2 weeks now and I am definately impressed by it. I can't say I had a lot in the way of expectations (I really didn't know what to expect at all) but I am pleased to say that my energy levels are all up and where I would wake up every morning with a little bit of chub or maybe at half mast I now wake up to my wife pushing me away because she's still too tired. I don't know of any other stacks out there that have all of the combined ingredients that this one has and other products like it can be SO expensive. It's actually relatively cost effective when compared to the competition (especially at a place like GNC where they try to rape you for $55 for 1/2 the amount of tribulus that this stuff has) so price-wise I give it a thumbs up as well. I am going to be trying out some 1AD in the relatively near future and this seems like it will be the perfect thing to use post cycle with Nolvadex to try to get my natural test levels back up to where I want them." _ 
*- Lee  Bryant, TX *


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2004)

*e-mail I received from Marc (the owner) at Freedomfly.net*




> Now that I???ve cycled off??? the first thing I noticed like the next day or two was my sleep patters were back to their old habits.  Irregular.
> 
> I swear, when I was on that stuff for 6 weeks, each night I have the best sleep.  Once asleep I was out until the alarm went off.
> 
> ...



*be sure to read this full review with audio message at Freedomfly.net

http://freedomfly.net/Articles/Supplements/supplements8.htm
*


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

_Simply you cannot appreciate this product until you finish the bottle and realize you're missing it!
Better sleep and recovery, strenght and sex drive.
I give it 4 only for the price and the content of 60 caplet that last just for 20 days: they should sell at the same price a 90 caplet bottle so to finish a 4 week cycle as stated on label._
- *Il Pigio*



_Being a new product without much feedback, I was not sure what exactly to expect after purchasing 2 bottles of AnaMatrixRx. I have tried tribulus products before, so I had a basic idea. 
In all honesty, AMRx has been the best trib based product I have used to date. I am using it during PCT after a cycle of M1t, and it has made a world of difference. This PCT is going much better than anticipated, and much better than PCT's in the past. I have greater libido, energy, mood, and strength. I am very glad I chose to use IronMag's Anabolic Matrix Rx as opposed to more popular and marketed brands, I definitely do not regret it. Rest assured, I will be purchasing more in the future. I highly recommend it, no question. _ 
- *Matthew*



_I've used vitrix in the past but wanted to give this a go because of cost. I completed my first bottle at 3 tabs in the morning and 3 in the evening. I think its a good product and worh a try If your interested in this type of supplement Tribulus ect..._
- *BLUEJAY*


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2005)

_"I have used one bottle of Anabolic-Matrix RX so far. It gave me more energy which led to longer and harder workouts. I have been able to get a little leaner and put on some muscle at the same time. I will continue to use this product."_
*- Greg Schaller, CO*


_"Gave 2 bottles of this a go and really liked the results I got from it. I was using it on a cut and would say I kept more muscle than I typically do when I cut. You can definitely tell a difference wrt sex drive if you forget to take it, which I had done a couple of times. If you buy this, don't expect steroid-like gains, it's not going to happen. If you are looking for a natural way to have higher test levels, this is your product. I also noticed I was in a better mood than I typically am in a cut, don't know if that helps either."_
*- Dale Mabry*


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2005)

*click here for more info and to order Anabolic-Matrix Rx*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2005)

_I purchased 3 bottles from Bobybuilding.com in June. I have been experiencing some ED and my testosterone level was diagnosed low at 158 and 178 for the past 6 months. After completing all three bottles of my purchase, I was scheduled to see my urologist on July 19th and my doc ran more tests for a "test" and other things such as my prolactin levels and so forth. Today, I had my appointment and my doctor told me that my testosterone levels were normal at 423, and he does not recommend treatment! What's more amazing is that he blew the product off and said that it would not help me at all. LOL, the dummy was wrong. Wow guys, this had made my day and its all due to the Matrix._ 
*- Andre*


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2006)

_"I just wanted to say thank you guys for finally providing a product that actually works.  I recently purchased Anabolic Matrix Rx because I was having trouble with my sex drive.  I've tried all the supplements and have spent countless amounts of dollars trying to find a solution.  And amazingly, after 1 day of using your product, my sex drive is back (I actually wake up with morning wood), my confidence is up, and I haven't felt like this in a long time.  I would be honored if you put this comment in your testimonial section because I want everybody to know that this is a product that gets results.

Thank you once again.  You guys are a lifesaver."_
*- Timothy Boutillier*


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2006)

Bodybuilding.com


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2007)

_"I have been a personal trainer for over 7 years now and have never recommended a supplement (besides a good multivitamin) to my clients.  But the Anabolic-Matrix Rx is absolutely OFF THE HOOK!  I can't tell you what a difference it has made in my workouts and my recuperation.  Whatever you guys did, you did it right.  The bottle actually does everything it says (unheard of to me in the supplement world)."
- *Troy Que, CA*_


----------

